
Back to the Future for iPad - kingsidharth
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/back-to-the-future-ep-1-hd/id419176153?mt=8
======
korussian
The screenshots look fantastic, but don't forget to check out the reviews
before you buy: folks are disappointed that the game runs choppily on iPad,
and amounts to an interactive movie rather than a game. Props for voice
acting, though.

